# Type Jayne Mansfield... ?



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

I was curious what you think is Jayne Mansfield's MBTI type. Not to going to bombard you with several clips, I chose one that was an interview of not high quality, but it shows her being herself more than her acting a role.

To be perfectly honest I don't have a clue what type she is. What type do you think she is and why?


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

@Scruzz I get INFP. I'd also go as far as to hazard 9w1-4w3-6w7, and SP/SX.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I don't know. I think this could be hard because she's a woman, in classic Hollywood. On top that, her career is basically the blonde bombshell in a rivalry with Marilyn Monroe. Her contemporaries are including Monroe, Katherine Hepburn, Bette Davis,Mareline Dietrich,Elizabeth Taylor, these are serious actresses. On top of that, she's an actor, and the clip we have here shows her acting competitiveness with Monroe. It's Monroe that has a light fairy speaking style, Mansfield originally had a Texas twang,husky voice and copied Monroe, then starred in the plays, Bus Stop and Gentlemen Prefer Blondes. So, I would need more video clips to type her. That's my feeling anyway.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

It is strange that I'm trying to find her talking, but it's a little difficult. This probably won't help. LOL


----------

